# need to do a fund raising event for an ill friend



## flatbottombros (Jul 8, 2013)

Good july to everyone, i have a co worker who does not have insurance and is in the hospital. We need some advice on how to get a charity event together to raise some funds for him. We have never done anything like this. I am thinking about putting on a BBQ tasting competition. I am going to stop by a few of the private clubs(eagles, vfw...) In the ann arbor, dexter, chelsea area. Thank you please keep our friend in your thoughts


----------



## ringtail bbq (Jul 9, 2013)

Bumping this... I'm sure someone has input...JB


----------



## tsquared bbq (Jul 12, 2013)

well, for sure I have a thought or two.

First dont' forget KISS. 

If I was doing this, I would be considering a single meat or possibly 2 depending on your pre-event cooking time.

Pulled pork sandwiches are always a hit. Buns, pork, slaw, sauce for the non-hackers and you are all set. Toss in more sides and you have a full meal. If you feel that you need to expand the menu you can go from there. As a matter of personal taste, I would do briskets instead, but I don't mind the lack of sleep as long as I get to poach samples (gotta make sure its righ, you know)

For sure, you need to read this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...cook-for-planning-smoking-q-view-huge-success

forluvofsmoke did a massive cook on minimalistic gear with wonderful results and he managed to both stay sane and document the whole thing for those of us who believe the old adage:"Wisdom is the ability to learn from others mistakes" Altho I can't really find anything he was unhappy with...

Break a leg and please keep us up to date on progress and questions.

--T


----------

